

Dont Make an App. Focus on What Really Matters - cyphersanctus
http://www.tomas.co/dont-make-an-app-focus-on-what-really-matters/

======
henok
This is true. Especially for small businesses that don't really need a mobile
app. For example, a corner store in my neighborhood asked me to download their
app. Why would I? It had no special functionality, just list of their
products. I would just check their website (Which is ugly btw) instead of
wasting 12MB on an app I will not use regularly.

